

This is why online video piracy happens - tristan_louis
http://www.tnl.net/blog/2013/01/12/internet-vod-2012-movies

======
hanleybrand
I was surprised at how thorough the article was. I went in assuming the
article would be an ideological argument, but after reading it seems fairly
straightforward (spoiler alert: the basic argument is that people will pirate
entertainment they want when it's unavailable for purchase (I.e., when recent
movies are only available on DVD, fans will look for torrents), which seems
like a fairly uncontroversial position)

------
codesuela
From the submission guidelines:

> Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is misleading or
> linkbait.

~~~
mapleoin
To be fair, the original title isn't very good either.

------
jhaaps
The stats for online streaming would look even sadder if one steps out of US.
:/

